# Antenna Booster/Amplifier



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

I recently replaced my head unit (2004 TT Coupe) with an Alpine CDA-9886. Sounds great, etc., but the radio tuner reception is crap. Looking at the Bently manual, I see the car has an antenna booster/amplifier. Does anyone know how it works with an aftermarket head unit?


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Antenna Booster/Amplifier (JettaRed)*

You will need to purchase something like this:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
Confirm with the vedor that it is the right one.
What that does is convert the aftermarket antenna connector the factory style and power for the antenna amplifier.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Antenna Booster/Amplifier (Motown_Dub)*

Thanks. I just found this in the Bentley:

_Quote »_When installing other radio units, the antenna amplifier can be influenced, since the original Audi radio units use a "remote supplied antenna" which means that *the voltage supply of the antenna amplifier is supplied via the center conductor of the HF cable.* Therefore use the remote supply adapter approved by Volkswagen and Audi (manufacturer: Votex).


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Antenna Booster/Amplifier (JettaRed)*

Problem solved! Big difference, actually better than the original factory Concert II receiver. This info should be posted in an FAQ somewhere. (Ha, maybe it is.)
(BTW, I got the antenna adapter with a power lead as part of the install kit from Crutchfield. I just thought it was for a power antenna, not the antenna amplifier. Heck, I didn't even know there was one.







)


_Modified by JettaRed at 9:49 AM 6-3-2008_


----------



## Dude Wheres My Jetta (Aug 12, 2002)

so did you connect the blue wire from the antenna to the white w/ blue strips wire on the harness? I couldn't get AM until I did this. My reception still kind of sucks sometimes though.


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: (Dude Wheres My Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dude Wheres My Jetta* »_so did you connect the blue wire from the antenna to the white w/ blue strips wire on the harness? I couldn't get AM until I did this. My reception still kind of sucks sometimes though.

Crutchfield provides an antenna adapter that does have a blue power wire attached. The head unit has a blue wire marked for power antenna and that's what I used to provide the 12V.


----------



## RipperMan (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (JettaRed)*

Would this work for the MK IV Volkswagen monsoon systems? (I have AFtermarkt HU)


----------



## RipperMan (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (RipperMan)*

yes no?


----------



## gt_racer95 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Antenna Booster/Amplifier (.je)*

i put in a powered antenna adapter and i still get almost no reception... just gave up...


----------



## CMihalcheon (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Antenna Booster/Amplifier (gt_racer95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gt_racer95* »_i put in a powered antenna adapter and i still get almost no reception... just gave up...

Antenna base could be faulty. They are known to bite the big one over time


----------



## AE2058 (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: Antenna Booster/Amplifier (CMihalcheon)*

I did a three way tie in, stock harness blue wire/radio blue wire and antenna blue wire all connected together. reception sounds great.


----------



## wishuhadmyvw (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Antenna Booster/Amplifier (AE2058)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AE2058* »_I did a three way tie in, stock harness blue wire/radio blue wire and antenna blue wire all connected together. reception sounds great. 

so you tied the blue/white on your radio to the blue on your radio? That will cost you later, the blue wire shuts off when your not on am/fm source, so your back feeding voltage into your deck when your not suppose to. 
Unless your using a cheap kenwood deck, it'll have both wires but only the blue/white works


----------



## ches (Nov 13, 2006)

Please help me with this too. Where do you connect the blue wire to? I have no AM. Can I just connect it to a constant 12V?


----------



## ches (Nov 13, 2006)

Am I correct to say that if this wire is not connected, the radio reception is not amplified and therefore weak reception? I have great FM but no AM. 

If I connect this wire to a 12V when the radio is switched on, it will then amplifed the reception?


----------



## ches (Nov 13, 2006)

And what about Ground???


----------

